# Bufflehead by Roach's Taxidermy



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Check out this Bufflehead it was done by Brandon Roach of Roach's Taxidermy
(361) 549-3323.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

*WOW!!*


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah "wow" is right. that looks amazing. i hope mine looks half as nice as yours. it's sitting up at hibler's in Kingsville right now. hopefully i'll be able to post pics of it after the next time i go home.... thomas 
beautiful mount by the way. i also got mine standing.........


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Great Job!Made a nice mount.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree,Good job on the mounting, Buffelheads are cool but you need to take it back and have the bill repainted to the correct color. After ducks are mounted and dry out the bills tend to fade out or turn black. Your taxidermist needs to do his homework, I attached a photo so you can see what the bill color of a live duck looks like.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

John Paul said:


> I agree,Good job on the mounting, Buffelheads are cool but you need to take it back and have the bill repainted to the correct color.


Good call. I noticed that too but the mount was so nice I didn't want to call it out. Great mount just have the bill touched up and you'll be in good shape.

Brian


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Actually the bill on this duck was black when it was killed that is what made it an unusual bird. No error on the taxidermists part, only mother nature can be blamed for this one.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Pretty intersting. Again, great looking mount. How pricey is Roach's?


Brian


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

His normal rate on ducks is $225, but this one went for $325 because of the elaboration on the base.


----------



## roach (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks quackersmacker for the post. its hard to beleive people these days and the things they do. first of all i know what buffle hd bills look like!! and i also know what scaup bills look like and know that scaup bills are not all widgeon blue but have different shades of grey on them. when this duck was brought to me the first thing i noticed was the bill was solid black except for the lower mandible had the grey on it. i know as well as others there is always something that seperates each individual animal, whether it be a scar or nick in the ear ro for this case a bill on a duck. i have been a avid outdoor's man for the last 20 yrs or so and have a pretty good idea of what diff creatures look like. also i have tons of ref pics,magazines etc to look at to do my homework with.just remember god's creatures are not all created the same just like us humans, not all the same


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

roach said:


> thanks quackersmacker for the post. its hard to beleive people these days and the things they do. first of all i know what buffle hd bills look like!! and i also know what scaup bills look like and know that scaup bills are not all widgeon blue but have different shades of grey on them. when this duck was brought to me the first thing i noticed was the bill was solid black except for the lower mandible had the grey on it. i know as well as others there is always something that seperates each individual animal, whether it be a scar or nick in the ear ro for this case a bill on a duck. i have been a avid outdoor's man for the last 20 yrs or so and have a pretty good idea of what diff creatures look like. also i have tons of ref pics,magazines etc to look at to do my homework with.just remember god's creatures are not all created the same just like us humans, not all the same


I believe if you'd relax and go back and read the post everyone thought the work looked great. Obviously after the explanation that the bill was black when killed the statement was "great mount". No one doubted you as an outdoorsman or your character and no one likes to have their work criticized but obviously this bird was unique. Good luck in your taxidermy work.

Brian


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Bbridges,

I believe this is what roach was talking about.



John Paul said:


> *taxidermist needs to do his homework*, I attached a photo so you can see what the bill color of a live duck looks like.


There is always someone there to criticize someone else's work to try to make themselves look better, or in this case *try* to belittle someones knowledge.


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

My brother is the PROUD owner of the bufflehead drake this forum is about, and it is true the bird did have a black bill @ the time of death I do not see what the big deal is. I personaly feel that a taxidermist is an artist and each one is different in there own way. Right now as we speak I have birds mounted by David Hibler (pintail drake) with hiblers its good but customer service is lacking, John Paul W/ Safari (Bluebill Drake) the bird is fantastic, Great customer service and a very nice guy I bother him all the time(By the way john this is Josh decoying bb. And now I got this buffle which my brother shot done by Brandon Roach who is a really good friend of mine and who did an exceptional job, I think all the birds are outstanding, Some of the best work I have ever seen and I have seen alot so if I had to recomend I would choose Roach or Baker you would just have to go meet them and choose for yourself as for hibler (GET SOME CUSTOMER SERVICE).


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice mount.


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

*taxidermists who take my cash lol*

Brandon & John ,

Thank you both for the beautiful artwork both of you have done for me. I will most definitaly use BOTH of you for my taxidermy needs. You both are GREAT at what yall do and the customer service and turnoround WOW, I will recomend anyone who asks about either. There are alot of animals out there and alot of empty wall space. Thanks again guys A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

Bravo roach. Very nice mount.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice mount roach! I need to go duck hunting--never been yet!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

quackersmacker and Roach that is a VERY VERY Well Done Mount.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

quackersmacker said:


> Bbridges,
> 
> I believe this is what roach was talking about.
> 
> There is always someone there to criticize someone else's work to try to make themselves look better, or in this case *try* to belittle someones knowledge.


Sorry guys! Thought he was referring to my comment. Again, the mount looks great. I ahve a bufflehead in the same position and it looks better than mine. Good luck.

Brian


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Man, what a beautiful bird and mount! Nice work Roach. Awesome bird Quacker!


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

b - e - a - utiful


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

Bird belongs to me not quackersmacker or what I call him captain Kanish lol

Capt Quack said hello Javi


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I was just the amateur photographer.

You should ask Jessica what she calls me. LOL. 

tell capt quack to stick it up his quack


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

LOL Captain Kanish... thats funny how did that come about? BTY the mount came out realy nice, like the water floor. the mount does show that time and perfection was invested into this mount. Hope mine comes out that nice (DrakeSpoonie)...LOL


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*awesome*

Awesome, simply awesome. Someday, whenever I get my but to go duck hunting, I will go to you roach.


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

*Quackersmacker*

Quacker why are you putting other peoples mounts online I beleive I own the copyright to the bird and you will be hearing from mt attorney!!!!!!! LOL JK
Thanks for putting Joes bird on there it looks even better on his coffee table,
going to get the bill fixed ASAP...


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

quackersmacker said:


> I was just the amateur photographer.
> 
> *You should ask Jessica what she calls me. LOL. *
> 
> tell capt quack to stick it up his quack


Millimeter Peter who hunts other peoples blinds :} lol

need that mono bud...


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

*Capt Kanish*



BiteEmNBeatEm said:


> *LOL Captain Kanish... thats funny how did that come about?* BTY the mount came out realy nice, like the water floor. the mount does show that time and perfection was invested into this mount. Hope mine comes out that nice (DrakeSpoonie)...LOL


Remeber Ace ventura when he foun out the cop was a *GUY *and he siad i have found capt Kanish lololollolololololol


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful mount, very nice work. I've got a bufflehead at Flying Fish in El Campo,and can't wait to get back. He did a Ross' goose for me last year that was gorgeous...


----------

